# Loose neutral?



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Tighten, panel and meter socket main connections. Then check or have poco check the service head connections. Lots of times the neutral bug on the service head gets loose causing the power to shut off with the wind.


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

As a side note she did have another electrician come out and wanted to replace her gfci's in the kitchen and install a whole house surge protection. He was there for ten minutes and plugged bug eye with gfci tester and when he pushed the button and they tripped told her they were bad! Did no trouble shooting whatsoever. I told her he was a hack looking to make a quick buck.

Told her there is a difference between electricians and installers.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Whole house surge protection does not sound like a bad idea.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

If the home owner has typical failing neutral symptoms, I plug a beast in and make all decisions from there.


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> Whole house surge protection does not sound like a bad idea.


Agree in the point that it would not hurt to put one in but is not really addressing the issue. It's throwing parts at a problem. Besides if she is having a floating voltage that is due to the power company's equipment why spend the money?


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

Spunk#7 said:


> If the home owner has typical failing neutral symptoms, I plug a beast in and make all decisions from there.


I've heard of the beast being used and my uncle is lineman told me that the poco has one they will use to check the voltages on their end. Will it confirm an intermittent loose neutral or just an open?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Locknutz said:


> I've heard of the beast being used and my uncle is lineman told me that the poco has one they will use to check the voltages on their end. Will it confirm an intermittent loose neutral or just an open?


Both. :thumbup:


----------



## Russell_M (Apr 6, 2013)

if its a overhead service have the service provider check the connections at the transformer. check for butt splices (are proven to fail) or confirm good splice and possible heat damage at overhead lines. how many services are on the transformer that feeds your service. could try turning off your main breaker and checking voltage if it still spikes with your main off it may not be your service...


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

I've never heard of a beast before, can someone clue me in?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

AlbertaBeef said:


> I've never heard of a beast before, can someone clue me in?


Basically just a gizmo they connect to your service that puts a heavy load on it. High load currents will help reveal any loose/intermittent connections that may be occuring.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

You mean a load bank? I'd just hook a couple of hair dryers up to one phase of the panel and monitor the voltage on the other phase. Make sure all the breakers on the opposite phase are shut off.


----------



## Russell_M (Apr 6, 2013)

Might be easier to eliminate branch ccts or main feeder. Try turing off main breaker and monitor voltage at main breaker connection while off. If no changes are found check breakers for possibe high temp. If none found you wil probably have to check each cct with a load and amp meter...have fun


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

wendon said:


> You mean a load bank? I'd just hook a couple of hair dryers up to one phase of the panel and monitor the voltage on the other phase. Make sure all the breakers on the opposite phase are shut off.


My original test with the microwave on the one leg accomplished the load testing. The voltage variance of +/- 4 volts is that enough to confirm a loose neutral on the service side along with a spike of 133 volts? And could any one explain the theory behind this?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Spunk#7 said:


> If the home owner has typical failing neutral symptoms, I plug a beast in and make all decisions from there.


X2. Check for corrosion and tighten all connections. Then place a meter on each line side of the meter socket and put a heavy load on each leg and watch the meters. I have found two bad transformers in the past doing this. By a heavy load we mean something like electric heaters. As others have stated you can move this set along the service to various spots of connection in the service until you find the problem.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

AlbertaBeef said:


> I've never heard of a beast before, can someone clue me in?


http://www.arnettindustries.com/pdf/mega-beast-brochure.pdf

Only problem with it is the utility companies usually only use it to test the line side of the meter, depending on how they connect you could have a bad neutral right in the pan and they can miss it. You can check the service just by using a hole hog to put a small load on it and reading your voltages on both legs at multiple point on the service and throughout the house. Of course you can tell a lot with a megger as well.


----------

